# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  deshta me dite qysh mi konfigure nje modem permes modem menger

## tositosi

deshta me dite qysh mi konfigure nje modem permes modem menger nese kish pas mundesi me tregue dikush.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

???????????

----------


## tositosi

a ka najkush naj ide lidhur me kete tem

----------


## NBAlbania

Sqarohu pak ca ke dashur te thoje me *modem menger* ?

----------


## tositosi

me modem menger eshte qe duhet mi krijue nje port tjeter me soadim po as vet nuk e di bash mire per qata e kam ba pyetjen

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Mos e ke llafin per Modem Manager ? se vallai kam 10 vjet pune ne network e skam degjuar ndonjehere modem menger

Ardi

----------


## tositosi

po vella per Modem Manager

----------


## Aldi1

Tosi, modem manager une nuk kam pare ndonje program apostafat, por nje modem mund te manaxhohet nga nderfaqja e web qe ka, p.sh. nese ip e modemit tend eshte 192.168.1.1 at'her ti duhet te futesh tek kjo faqe e te besh manaxhimin ose konfigurimin e duhur per kerkesat e tua...
hidhi nje sy www.google.com nese di ndopak anglisht...

----------


## tositosi

Aldi1 faleminderit shume , pres pergjigje tjeter nese dikush din

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Me Sa kam pare ne forum nga pyetjet qe Ke bere ne mund te rime me ore te tera te te shpjegojme se si te perdoresh SCOadmin Modem Manager edhe ti nuk do kuptosh asgje. Na sqaro se cfare do te besh qe te flasim me specifikisht

----------


## tositosi

dua te bej konfigurimin e nje modem, nese mundesh tregom qysh permes medem menager

----------


## NBAlbania

> dua te bej konfigurimin e nje modem, nese mundesh tregom qysh permes medem menager


Seshte nevoja te shkruash ore e minute per te kerkuar ndihme

----------


## tositosi

nese ka ndonje ndihme per kete tem

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

E morem vesh qe do te konfigurosh nje modem po ca do ti konfigurosh keti modemi, cfare lloj modemi eshte, cfare funksjoni do kryeje, ku do lidhet, si do lidhet, etj etj etj etj.

Ardi

----------


## tositosi

eshte modem i epc2203 do te lidhet ne kompjuter , permes kablles te internetit , rrjeti me ipko

----------

